# The Far Side of the World



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I found this website today and thought it would be great to do a slingshot trade with someone on the exact opposite side of the World. It's easier for me than most as the opposite side of the World from me is in Southern Spain where there is dry land, trees, actual people and some of them make slingshots. People in Canada might have to hope that there is someone in the French Antarctic Islands who makes slingshots!

http://www.antipodr.com

Some examples:

Auckland, NZ > Olvera, ESP

Perth, Aus > Bermuda

Hawaii > Botswana

Santiago, Chile > Xi'An, China

Near enough:

Los Angeles > Madagascar

Sydney, Aus > Azores

Rio de Janeiro > Tokyo

London, UK > Chatham Islands

See if you can work out who is closest to the far side of the World from you.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I live in NM..... I come up with a dude on a raft in middle of Indian Ocean,,,,, don't think he can spare wood to make SS....lol (sorry, It's early and only one cup of coffee)

-Closest to our castaway would be All Buns glazing in Perth. We need to get something going in the next few months ABG!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

LVO said:


> I come up with a dude on a raft in middle of Indian Ocean,,,,, don't think he can spare wood to make SS....lol (sorry, It's early and only one cup of coffee)
> 
> -Closest to our castaway would be All Buns glazing in Perth. We need to get something going in the next few months ABG!


Yup, me too. If we made this a themed trade I think we could keep ABG loaded up with fresh slingshots for a while.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I land smack bang in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean...!


----------



## maxpowers (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmmm it seems the whole of Australia fits in the Atlantic Ocean haha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

heres me










look like its either gilligan or abg as the closest to me also.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is in the Indian Ocean by Australia


----------

